# Blueberry Lager (first try)



## Alpha492 (May 8, 2010)

I'm pretty new at making beer and I think the next beer I'm going to try to make is a blueberry lager. Anyone have and tips or words of warning. I was planning on ordering a kit and just going "by the book" on it but I've noticed that the kit recipes don't always turn out the best.


----------



## Alpha492 (May 8, 2010)

Also I was wondering if a Mexican Cerveza can be somehow turned into a blueberry lager using liquid yeast (probably Marzen) and using some kind of blueberry flavoring.


----------



## Wade E (May 8, 2010)

Do you plan on lagering this with your fridge or something? I would think the American light would probably be the closest to the lager.


----------



## Alpha492 (May 8, 2010)

Yeah I have an extra fridge I don't use anymore that I can adjust the temps on.


----------



## Wade E (May 9, 2010)

The Marzan should leave it somewhat sweeter then if thats what you are looking for.


----------



## Alpha492 (May 9, 2010)

Thinking so I figured the Marzen would be a good learning experience too.


----------



## smurfe (May 11, 2010)

I find wheat beers best for fruit beers. A Munich Helles is a good choice for a fruit lager. If you are ordering the wort in bag kits then yeah, a Cerveza kit should work fine with the Marzen yeast. Keep your IBU's on the lower side as well or you will cover the fruit flavors. I wouldn't go over 20 and preferably keep the IBU's below 15 for a fruit forward beer. I think the last strawberry beer I did that was decent had an IBU around 12.


----------

